# 2022 Royal Rumble Matches Record & Stats Predictions



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Who will be the Iron Man?? - AJ Styles
Who will be the Iron Woman?? - Bianca Belair
Who do you see breaking Santino's shortest elimination?? Nobody
Who will be the Kofi Kingston of the Rumble?? - Kofi Kingston 
Who will do the Jerry The King Lawler under the ring spot?? Nobody
Who will enter at Number 1 & 2?? Sami Zayn and Johnny Knoxville
Who will have the most eliminations in a single Rumble?? Omos and Bianca Belair!

How long do you think Johnny Knoxville will be in the Men's Royal Rumble?? 2-3 minutes
Who will last the longest?? - AJ Styles
Who will last the shortest?? Sami Zayn
Drop who you think enters in from number 25 all the way to 30?? Drew McIntyre, Brock Lesnar, Big E, Damian Priest, Finn Bálor, Omos
Last 4 remaining superstars in both Royal Rumbles Brock Lesnar, BIg E, AJ Styles and Omos for Men! Alexa Bliss, Bianca Belair, Charlotte Flair, and Asuka for women!



Do you see any debuts or surprises?? If so who?? Returns - _X_-_Pac, _*Corey Graves*, _Booker_ T, *Santino Marella*

Which NXT Call Up you see entering the Men's & Women's Royal Rumble?? Debuts - Bron Breakker, LA Knight, Tommaso Ciampa, Pete Dunne 
Lesnar or Reigns pulls double duty?? - Yes, Lesnar wins!
Final Two?? Lesnar and Omos in the men Rumble - Lesnar wins! Bianca Belair and Charlotte in the women Rumble - Belair wins!
Name the number entry you think will be the Royal Rumble Winner?? 30 for mens Rumble and 10 for the women


----------

